# Great Miami River-Tips Wanted



## jschrenk (Aug 10, 2009)

I am somewhat new to river fishing and I have recently started to want to get into fishing the GMR around the Ross, OH area. Does anyone have any tips on bait or spots to try? Any help would definitely be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## autogyroenthusiast (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm assuming catfish is your target. Not familiar with Ross spots.

Places to throw your bait:

Outside bends in the river, especially if there is an eddy where the water swirls
Shallow flats next to deeper water at night (big fish will come into less than 3 feet of water)
Pools of deeper water before and after riffles/rapids
Near large deadfalls/timber in the water

Bait's to throw:
Any small (4 to 11 inches) live fish
Any small cut fish
Gobs of 2-3 nightcrawlers on a single hook
Be patient but not overly so. 30-60 minutes without a bite and you definitely want to try another good looking spot. Use 2 rods and provide 2 different presentations (one rod in a deeper pool, one rod in a shallow flat, one with crawlers, one with cut bait) to a)find out where they are and b) what they have a a taste for that night. If you're getting hits on both, keep it that way. If one pole/presentation is getting all the bites switch the other to match. Don't use less than 12-20lb test and get ready to hold on tight. Be safe and have fun.


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

If you're not targeting catfish....I recommend smallmouth bass

I suggest anything that resembles a crayfish. Rebel Wee Craws are my favorite. Crankbaits work good too. Tubes are difficult to fish in my opinion, but some guys on here tear it up with tubes. Spinners work well for me too, but usually only catch smaller fish.

The spots listed in the earlier post were right on, those spots are what you are looking for usually. 

Last tip, get yourself a kayak.


----------



## im faster (Aug 2, 2009)

dang i dont think it could be said much better than that


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

Go to a creek somewhere and catch a bunch of crawdads. Find a place on the river where there are rapids that runs into a deep pool. Put crawdad on hook and step on it to crunch it up. Don't smash it flat, just enough to get the juices running. Cast out into rapids and let the bait drift down the rapids and into the deeper water. Always works for me!
________
Og kush seeds


----------



## jschrenk (Aug 10, 2009)

I really appreciate the responses and info. Any help is very much appreciated. Is anyone familiar with fishing the GMR in under the US 27 bridge in the Ross, OH area or know any good spots in the area? Thanks.


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

fshnteachr said:


> Last tip, get yourself a kayak.


Upon further review.....why did I use the word tip and kayak in the same sentence?


----------



## The Yeti (Mar 17, 2009)

There are usually a few gravel pulloffs along the roads that run next to the river you can park and walk down to the water. They usually get a lot of pressure but if you walk up or down a hole or two you can usually get into some fish. Bait...anything and everything. Shad, skipjack, minnows, crawlers, corn, artificials, anything you'd use anywhere else. This area has a lot of carp, drum, channels, flatheads, the occasional blue cat, and white bass, smallies, bluegills...all of which can be caught out of the same hole. Find a deeper hole and/or cover in slower current and start fishing!


----------

